# Ovarian cyst



## Burki (Jan 10, 2019)

Dear Friends,

I have done the TVS ( For Follicle growth ). In this ultrasound result states that i have "A left ovarian cyst is noted measuring 4.4*3.8*3.9 cm having volume 35.3 ml, cyst is uniloculated with diffuse internal echoes"

I wanted to know if it is serious issue or no and how much time it will take to cure.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I’m not sure you’ll find your answer here, but I wanted to wish you luck! I had ovarian cysts in the past and they didn’t cause me any harm with fertility. PCOS is a different story, but from your post (and my lack of medical training) I have no idea how that relates to you.


----------



## Amy Hannah (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi Burki, I am sorry to hear this, It's probably best to get professional medical advice on this from your GP. Hope you will find your answer soon.


----------

